# كن خبيرا فى أستخدام محرك البحث" google "



## borma (11 أغسطس 2007)

كن خبيرا في استخدام محرك البحث Google
أنا على فكره لسه جديد فى المنتدى ده مع أن ليا كتير على النت وهتلقونى فى منتديات كتير بنفس أسمى اللى هنا اللى هوا borma  بس بأمانه انا فى المنتديات المسيحيه بحس أحساس تانى ويحس أن انا بعمل حاجه حلوه وبخدم المسيح وده موضوع مهم خالص للى بيستعمل google وانا واحد منهم أنا عامل الموضوع باللغه العربيه الفصحى علشان كل عربى يستفاد مش كل مصرى بس
:الموضوع:

جميعنا نستخدم محركات البحث في الانترنت وبسرعه يتبادر

الى اذهاننا محرك البحث الشهير
google

و هذه بعض التعليمات اللي تجعل من البحث اكثردقة وسرعه

=======================
1) العلامة +
الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي جميع الكلمات ...
مثال :
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمتين school و teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
school +teacher
=======================
2) العلامة -
الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة و لاتحوي كلمة أخرى
مثال :
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school و لا تحوي الكلمة teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
school -teacher
=======================
3) علامات التنصيص " "
الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي ما بداخلها بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الجملة please learn me و بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
"please learn me"
=======================
4) الرابط OR
الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي إحدى الكلمات أو جميعها
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school أو الكلمة tetcher أو كليهما معاً ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
school OR tetcher
======================
intitle (5
الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة في العنوان المخصص للمواقع على google
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
intitle:school
======================
allintitle (6
نفس الفائدة من رقم 5 و لكن الفرق أنه هنا بإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
allintitle:school tetcher book
=======================
inurl (7
الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة في عنوان الموقع على الانترنت
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
inurl:school
========================
allinurl (8
نفس الفائدة من رقم 7 و لكن الفرق أنه هنا بإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة
مثال : -
لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
allinurl:school tetcher book
=========================
cache (9
الفائدة منه هي الاستفادة من موقع google لسحب الموقع المراد بالكامل مع الاشارة إلى الكلمات المراد البحث عنها
مثال : -
نريد أن نبحث عن كلمة boy في الموقع www.school.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
cache:www.school.com boy
=========================
link (10
الفائدة منه هي إيجاد المواقع التي تحوي رابطاً للموقع المراد البحث عنه
مثال : -
نريد أن نبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الرابط www.yahoo.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
link:www.yahoo.com
=========================
related (11
الفائدة منه هي إيجاد الروابط التي يكون فيها الموقع المذكور الصفحة الرئيسية
مثال : -
نريد أن نبحث عن الروابط الموجودة في الموقع www.yahoo.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
related:www.yahoo.com
==========================
info (12
يعطيك معلومات عن الموقع الذي تريده
مثال : -
نريد معلومات عن الموقع www.yahoo.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
info:www.yahoo.com
========================= =
stocks (13
يستخدم كثيراً مع الرموز لاعطائك معلومات مفصلة مثلاً عليك وضع رمز شركة لا أن تضع اسمها
مثال : -
لكي تحصل على معلومات عن Intel و Yahoo ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
stock: intc yhoo
========================= =
site (14
يتم البحث داخل الموقع المطلوب لاعطائك النتائج التي تحددها
مثال : -
لكي تحصل على صفحات المساعدة في موقع www.google.com ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : -
help site:www.google.com
========================= =


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كن خبيرا فى أستخدام محرك البحث" google "*

سلام ونعمة بورماااااا,,,

بجد نورتنا في المنتدي وحلو الموضوع دة ربنا يبارك خدمتك
عاوزين بقي مواضيع تقيلة


----------



## يوسف فراس فوزي (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كن خبيرا فى أستخدام محرك البحث" google "*

مشكور حببي


----------



## borma (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كن خبيرا فى أستخدام محرك البحث" google "*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة بورماااااا,,,
> 
> بجد نورتنا في المنتدي وحلو الموضوع دة ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> عاوزين بقي مواضيع تقيلة



أخ frai :
شكرا خالص على الرد الجميل ده منك :yahoo:  وبأسم المسيح المواضيع الجامده جايه 
وشكرا خالص أخ يوسف فراس فوزي على ردك الجميل


----------



## Michael (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كن خبيرا فى أستخدام محرك البحث" google "*

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد

ننتظر المزيد

سلام ونعمة


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كن خبيرا فى أستخدام محرك البحث" google "*

بجد موضوع حلو خالص
ربنا معاكي
وتعلمينا حجات تانيه كتير
ربنا معاكي
:454sr:


----------



## sabahalbazi (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كن خبيرا فى أستخدام محرك البحث" google "*

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة والمفيدة .والرب يباركك ويقويك. ويزيدك فرحا.


----------

